# 42 and at start of journey -gentle ivf



## Wishing jj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi been around for awhile reading.. Just finished 1st crse of gentle ivf (lower dose drug like iui) and produced 1follicle and had an egg which fertilised but arrested at 2 cells. Advised to try ivf due to not good response to lower dose drug.  However, suggested we cld also  try gentle again but with slightly increased dose of drugs.  Embryologist suggested iui.  Confused and sad but we  want to try again although chances are low there is still a chance of 11% with ivf - we're thinking gentle again because of age.  Amh 4 & I'm 42 hubbie 43. Any advice?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking of you Wishing.  I wish that there was a magic ball that gave the answers to these things, I would have a million questions to ask it.

I don't have an answer I'm afraid, I just wanted to send you a  

We are (hopefully) starting on our first & only ICSI in a week or so and were recommended the mild approach.  I'm no expert, but from all that I have obsessively read, it seems like the best approach for a lower AMH.

Regret is the biggest worry for me, if I had the money then I would go for it even if the chances were relatively slim.  It might be worth getting a second opinion with a clinic that specialises in lower AMH levels, if you haven't already of course.  I hadn't heard that IUI was a good option but then we have poor sperm, so it wouldn't have come up on my radar.

Go with your heart and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Wishing jj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Molly 99.. It sure is an emotional roller coaster and not that many clinics to get a 2nd opinion  due to where I live.  Think we're going for gentle ivf again hopefully start in January.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Wishing JJ
Just a couple of things. The fertility guy I went to see said over 40 years, you have about as much chance of pregnancy with either of the different methods - IUI vs IVF (and natural)- not much difference between them. Sometimes I think clinics try and "sell" the more expensive procedure for not much more benefit, so unless you have other issues which means you have to go IVF, then maybe consider other options. One thing my cousin did was do low dosage meds (menopur) and monitored through scan to see when she was about to ovulate, then natural sex. On her second try, she fell pregnant (at 42) and went on to have a beautiful daughter. She had already had a failed IVF and said the second way was much less intrusive and was much cheaper too.

As you can see from my signature - I did lots of supplements (including COQ10 and DHEA) and fell pregnant twice (first was a girl). The second time, I also used a (self medicated) tiny dose of (leftover puregon IVF ) meds in the second month of supplements and fell pregnant. I have a beautiful little boy from that.

Just some thoughts - hope it helps you. If you want to see the list of supplements let me know - I'll post it next post


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------

